# Mr Gasoline BBQ Starter



## crewdawg52 (Sep 14, 2008)

Nouff said!


----------



## mossymo (Sep 14, 2008)

I love the "Real Men of Genius" commercials !!!


----------



## smoke freak (Sep 14, 2008)

Whow.. you mean thats wrong??


----------



## carpetride (Sep 14, 2008)

I prefer diesel.


----------



## fanciesmom (Sep 16, 2008)

I think I was married to him!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Many many years ago we went camping, and as usual Genius split all the little sticks of kindling and got them in the fire pit, and poured about a 1/2 gallon of white gas on it.  About the time he got the white gas can out of range a little kid came up and said, "whacha doin' mister?"  The ex being johnny on the spot grabbed two of the gas soaked sticks and starts rubbing them together.

"I'm an Indian son, and this is how we build fires" (of course the kid didn't see the white gas).   Every now and then for the 3 or 4 minutes he'd stop and peer at the two sticks.  "Yup, that's good enough.  Stand back son".  And he tossed a match onto the kindling - huge exploding ball of fire!!

Little kid exits stage left hollering "Wow, Mister, I've gotta tell my Dad how you build a fire!"
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:icon_  smile:


----------



## pitrow (Sep 17, 2008)

Used a little bit of starting fluid to get the campfire started this weekend...

after all it IS "starting" fluid right?

(p.s. it's more fun to use it to seat the bead on tires)


----------



## solar (Sep 17, 2008)

Charcoal lighter fluid is okay to start a fire but gasoline is for internal conbustion engines and cleaning greasy hands. :)

I've seen how lighter fluid is used to seat tire beads on wheels before, it's pretty crazy but works.


----------

